# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Fast Heartbeat when trying to lucid dream?

## iTzxZac

Okay so i recently was trying to figure out how to remember my dreams because i haven't remembered one in months and came across lucid dreaming and tried a method ware i lay still in my bed and i try to let my body fall asleep but i keep myself awake. My body started to vibrate a lot and when i breathed it felt like sand was falling down my stomach each time and my body was a lot heaver. My heartbeat got VERY FAST while doing this and this caused me to freak out and stop myself from doing it. So is my heartbeat getting VERY FAST normal when trying to lucid dream for the first time? Also if it is normal was i close to a lucid dream at all?

----------


## paigeyemps

Hi, welcome to DreamViews!

What you attempted was a WILD (Wake Initiated Lucid Dream). The vibrations and feelings you experiences are normal bodily sensations that may or may not accompany a WILD attempt. These sensations are normal as your body is falling asleep. Many people have these, while others do not. Keep in mind though that it is not necessary to have these sensations in order to achieve a WILD. Others can get lucid without ever feeling anything. Some common experiences may also include hypnagogic hallucinations, which can come visually, or auditorily, or basically any senses. I'm not sure if that was close to a lucid dream, but you're on your way. You can use those sensations as a milestone to let you know your body is falling asleep, but it is not completely necessary if you don't feel them.

There are also other ways to induce a lucid dream, besides the aforementioned method. Check out http://www.dreamviews.com/f20/beginn...eaming-124786/

Hope this clears a few things up. Good luck!  :smiley: 

If you have any questions, or have any ideas, feel free to share them with us.

----------


## iTzxZac

> Hi, welcome to DreamViews!
> 
> What you attempted was a WILD (Wake Initiated Lucid Dream). The vibrations and feelings you experiences are normal bodily sensations that may or may not accompany a WILD attempt. These sensations are normal as your body is falling asleep. Many people have these, while others do not. Keep in mind though that it is not necessary to have these sensations in order to achieve a WILD. Others can get lucid without ever feeling anything. Some common experiences may also include hypnagogic hallucinations, which can come visually, or auditorily, or basically any senses. I'm not sure if that was close to a lucid dream, but you're on your way. You can use those sensations as a milestone to let you know your body is falling asleep, but it is not completely necessary if you don't feel them.
> 
> There are also other ways to induce a lucid dream, besides the aforementioned method. Check out 
> 
> Hope this clears a few things up. Good luck! 
> 
> If you have any questions, or have any ideas, feel free to share them with us.



Good to know its common. I think i'm going to try it again tomorrow night and when my heartbeat gets very fast all just keep going and ignore it and just see if something happens.

----------


## gab

Many people report fast heartbeat and also breathing. It could have something to do with being near or in dream state. Our heart beat elevates when we dream.

Another explanation I have heard is that it's just an illusion. It's a heart chakra getting more active at that moment.

It could also be, because we get excided, as we start having hallucinations or vibrations and we know we are nearing lucid dream.

In either case, it happens naturally wheather we notice it (when WILDing) or not notice it (when falling asleep normally).

----------


## VictoReverie

I think the heartbeat actually does become faster. My heart is pumping irregularly/quickly/hard most times I DEILD, without experiencing any other hallucinations or vibrations

----------


## SiriusBlack

I was attempting to have my first WILD this morning and had exactly the same sensations.
My heart was beating faster, but it was still a very relaxed pace. It fell more like it was beating very strongly.

Going to try again tonight, haha.

----------

